# Various Blackthorn Mice



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, the Dutch are doing extremely well here. I'm finding them an especially hardy variety, like tough little midgets :lol: Here are some of my current babies:

I'm really pleased with the appearance of this little buck. My Dutch have a prevalent fault of heavy cheek markings and I'm hoping that using this lightly marked buck will even that out some and give me proper Dutch cheek patches:


















Baby does:




































Best marked at Sowood last weekend, U/8 doe:



























Chocolate trio from Madhouse Stud:



























Himalayan does:


















Sarah xxx


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

That little buck has fantastically straight demarcation between the rump color and his base color. Very nice! Also, I can't help but love the pose on your last shy little Himalayan doe.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The middle chocolate, the really dark one: Yummy! Ditto for the Himis.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

What beautiful mice


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Mmmmmm, yum......they look delicious :imgoingtoeatyou


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

tratallen said:


> Mmmmmm, yum......they look delicious :imgoingtoeatyou


humbugs? or just like the taste of mice? :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

laoshu said:


> or just like the taste of mice? :lol:


 :ange


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

You need to stop having such gorgeous himis! I want to steal them.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

zoocrewmice said:


> You need to stop having such gorgeous himis! I want to steal them.


They are quite lovely arent they! And to think i never really liked them before...


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

Pretty impressive collection there ... lovely to see them, thanks for sharing ... off to say hello to my mice, so they don't get jealous ... :roll:


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

My God! I hope we can find a judger who can bring mice from all over GB to Sweden!!!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Beautiful mice !!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

They are very beautiful mice! Used to have dutch mice. Long-haired and short of various colours. All does, of course


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Beeeeyutiful! I want to move to GB just so I could do some proper mousing.


----------

